# Aerospace 303 Engine Bay Protection



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Im looking to clean the engine bay at the weekend and apply 303, to all the plastics and rubber. The pictures ive seen look great, and the product gets good reviews.
Now the big question.
Some people spray all over and leave to dry, others wipe on and then buff off.
I could experiment but would like to know if people have tried both, and what gave the best results.
Im also looking at applying this to the plastic wheel arch liners, can anyone see any problems with this. Access is not great so was just going to spray and leave!.
Many Thanks


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

PB method, spray leave for 3-4 hr then mop up any pools with a towel, works every time.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Expensive for use as wheel arch dresser!!


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Expensive for use as wheel arch dresser!!


Can you recommend a good alternative please.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Rogc said:


> Can you recommend a good alternative please.


I use CG Bare Bones. Megs Hyper dressing seems popular but I have no personal experience with that one


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I spray and leave mine...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823

Buffing will reduce the shine.


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't wait to Try 303 on my engine. Hope Weathers good this weekend.


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I spray and leave mine...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823
> 
> Buffing will reduce the shine.


Looks good, will try this method as agree with buffing reducing shine.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I just spray and close bonnet!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> PB method, spray leave for 3-4 hr then mop up any pools with a towel, works every time.


I agree, was at the PB open day earlier this year ......I tried it on my engine bay a few days later , left for 3 hours, opened up and ...BLING


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've had this stuff for ages and just not had time to do it  

Do you spray it only on black plastics or do you spray it on most stuff? What about metals and painted surfaces?


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> I've had this stuff for ages and just not had time to do it
> 
> Do you spray it only on black plastics or do you spray it on most stuff? What about metals and painted surfaces?


Good question I was thinking the same


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive done both. They make no difference to the finish either way. Just spray on and wipe with a mf much quicker:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've tried a couple of methods. Best on both a 2001 80k Lexus and 2009 20k Audi was spray liberally and leave for a few hours. Just remove residue with an MF. 

Make sure engine bay is properly cleaned first.


----------

